# Grillen



## Krone1 (18 Juni 2013)




----------



## Punisher (18 Juni 2013)

danke vielmals


----------



## vivodus (18 Juni 2013)

Das sind nun mal die unterschiedlichen Wahrnehmungen. Die Konklusion daraus: Frauen würden ohne Männer verhungern. Oder?


----------



## wiesel (18 Juni 2013)

vivodus schrieb:


> Das sind nun mal die unterschiedlichen Wahrnehmungen. Die Konklusion daraus: würden ohne Männer verhungern. Oder?



Das sehen die Frauen wahrscheinlich anders.


----------



## UTux (18 Juni 2013)

wiesel schrieb:


> Das sehen die Frauen wahrscheinlich anders.



Erst richen sie nichts und nun sehen sie auch noch anders? So langsam mach ich mir Sorgen.


----------

